# Co Epic/summit passes - swaf prices



## sandkastle4966 (Apr 8, 2011)

getting ready for the month in colorado 2012 ski season.

thanks to the tuggers who clued me in on Epic Passes....

trying to decide if its worth it to get the kids passes ......

I can see the current "end of season" Ski W/A Friend rates......anyone remember what January/Feb SWAF rates were?  

And what was the Vail day rate?

(steamboat was $99 in Jan 2011 - thinking vail was a bit higher)


----------



## travelguy (Apr 8, 2011)

From memory so it may not be totally accurate:

Ticket window Vail daily lift ticket = $109
Epic Pass SWAF discounted ticket = +/- $85

I believe you get 5 SWAF tickets with the Epic but I'm not sure about that.

These prices were during the week after MLK holiday so prices may have been higher in March.

The Epic Pass is the way to go if you're skiing Summit/Eagle counties for more than a week per year.  The low price should be good until about Sept 1st and it has several $10/$20 jumps thru Oct.  You don't have to do the Epic deposit to get the lowest ticket price, just by it before it goes up in Sept.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Apr 9, 2011)

it helps -thanks.

first go round of pricing expires 5/30 - can just deposit.  big debate is whether to get kids a pass or use the swaf.  swaf sounds like the plan for them....


----------



## travelguy (Apr 9, 2011)

sandkastle4966 said:


> first go round of pricing expires 5/30



Are you sure the price goes up or is this just the cut-off date to pay a partial deposit.  In previous years, the price stayed at the original low price until the first price increase in late Aug/ early Sept.


----------



## Dave*H (Apr 11, 2011)

travelguy said:


> Are you sure the price goes up or is this just the cut-off date to pay a partial deposit.  In previous years, the price stayed at the original low price until the first price increase in late Aug/ early Sept.


If you make a deposit by 5/30, you are guaranteed the lowest price for the season.  By making a deposit now, you also get: 

_Summer 2011 Scenic Lift Access (does not include bike haul), four (4) Buddy Tickets ($69 at Colorado Resorts and $60 at Tahoe Resorts), Unlimited Vail and Beaver Creek skiing/riding in April 2012, 2 FREE days at Heavenly or Northstar-at-Tahoe in April 2011 when paid in full before the end of the 10/11 season._

This is in addition to the 6 SWAF tickets you get regardless of when you purchase the pass.


----------

